# daily sex in 3rd trimester help in birth....?



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know orgasms and semen are good for dialating and effacing the cervix so I was wondering if there has been a study or evidence that daily sex or frequent sex in the 3rd trimester encourages faster labors or preventing a woman from going past her due date? I just thought of it and was wondering.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know of any studies, but I have several friends who went into active labor after dtd.

For me, nope! I was all over my dh after about 39w and I still went to 41w!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I totally forget which book this was (my undergrad career was a looong time ago and some of my medieval history classes have run together







) but there was something about early Irish marriage law and apparently a man could be publically shamed if he didn't have regular "relations" with his pregnant wife as the birth approached. Apparently it was thought that sexual relations helped keep the birth passage "open" and birth would be longer/more dangerous without this help.

Not exactly a modern study, but it does demonstrate that cultures over time have associated intimate activities with birth in a positive way.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a little off topic, but I believe strongly that clearing up any constipation in the last few weeks encourages a faster labor. My doc insisted that I use a stool softeners to keep my BMs soft because in her experience constipation can obstruct labor as well. Between sex, clearing the bowels, walking, and staying hydrated, I think you can have a pretty good chance of having the best labor possible for you at that time.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

I can only find studies that show *no* effect on labor onset.


----------



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

I have no scientific backing for this, but I really think that it will help but only if your body/the baby is ready for it. Much like an induction may not be successful if your bishop score isn't high enough..

I think that once your body is "ready" for labor, however, a little thing like sex or pineapples or whatever will start the process.


----------



## iachica (Jun 15, 2006)

Dh and I had sex daily from about 37 weeks on. I ended up going to 42 weeks, so I'm not thinking that it had any effect on _when_ I went into labor. However, one reason we were dtd daily was to keep everything limber and ready down there. Our doula actually suggested it. I'm so glad we did it so frequently because I really believe that it was one factor that kept me from tearing (at all)! Plus, I know that semen is good to help ready the cervix.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I have not read the studies, but it sure is a fun time.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I think it does help in some cases. We had sex every day for the last few weeks and I had my son 9 days before his due date... Hopefully it will work again lol


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I think it does help in some cases. We had sex every day for the last few weeks and I had my son 9 days before his due date... Hopefully it will work again lol Though, still we are not able to find any comfortable positions


----------



## lhowlett (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kappa* 
This is a little off topic, but I believe strongly that clearing up any constipation in the last few weeks encourages a faster labor. My doc insisted that I use a stool softeners to keep my BMs soft because in her experience constipation can obstruct labor as well. Between sex, clearing the bowels, walking, and staying hydrated, I think you can have a pretty good chance of having the best labor possible for you at that time.


Any good suggestions for clearing up any constipation?


----------



## swissmiss2584 (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been blessed not to have constipation and I think it's due to me constantly drink water, one cup of strong coffee a day and probiotics. I try to stay away from refined carbs too.

Try drinking a strong cup of coffee or ginger tea. The warmth will feel good too and that helps me go.









Try some dried fruit or fresh fruit too.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Mmm, I don't know, but it sounds like fun to me!!!!


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have flaxseed oil every day in my breakfast smoothie and I think that has helped keep me regular (I definitely feel it when I skip a day).

As for the sex, it doesn't seem to be 'helping' -- I'm 40w5d or so right now -- but it's certainly keeping me from losing it while I wait!


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

We were at 3 times a day trying to get the baby out. And I had a very difficult birth.
So it didn't help me.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, I guess it depends on which study you read!

This one says yes, and

This one says no.

But the "yes" one is for women who were 41 weeks, so lookin' at them funny might help the baby fall out at that point!


----------

